# Looking For Asphalt Track In NJ/NY/CT/PA



## TamiyaTimNJ (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey everybody,
I'm looking for an asphalt track to run my mod TC5 on in the NJ/NY/CT/PA area. My local track here in N. NJ is closed for the time being, and I only just bought the car and got to practice with it a little bit and this offroad racer is now completely HOOKED on on-road racing. :woohoo:

So if any of you race organizers or racers know of a place I can race this thing on asphalt within 100-150 miles of the northern NJ area, I'd be much obliged. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Racing Inc (Dec 10, 2007)

tim ..marhalls in honesdale pa is running roadcorse on sundays but no mods class only 27t and trains and lanes is trying to get something started check them on the oval track thread...


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Check out Jackson R/C speedway in Jackson NJ. It is a very large very smooth outdoor asphalt track. They have a thread here under Oval track discussion, Titled 2008 Jackson NJ oval racing. Don't let the thread title fool you they race both road and oval the same night on saturdays. For directions from RandMcNally use 2 Solar Ave Jackson NJ 08527. They are "behind" and across the street from a Firestone tire/repair shop.


----------



## TamiyaTimNJ (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, fellas. Much appreciated!


----------



## hanulec (Jan 14, 2008)

You have a few more options too. There are threads for both of these tracks on rctech.

360 RC Speedway in NY/Long Island -- Indoor Asphalt (Spring/Summer) / Indoor Carpet (Fall/Winter): http://www.360rcspeedway.com/

R/C Maddness CT/Enfield -- Outdoor Asphalt / Indoor Carpet: http://www.rcmadness.com


----------



## Tspec (Jun 8, 2008)

Trains and Lanes in Easton may be the closest for you. They have a neat little oval track for nitro and electric.
Not sure if they have organized races there or not?


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I ran my TC5 on the freshly resurfaced asphalt oval at Trains & Lanes a couple weeks ago when I was in between rounds of offroad racing there. Very nice track. 

Thankfully, my local track here in northern NJ, "Cruizin' With R/Cs" in Waldwick is back racing, albeit on a somewhat limited schedule until they get the "OK" from the town to make the track a permanent fixture. I believe the next 2 day race there is scheduled for July 12th and 13th.

Track Master (Formerly "TamiyaTimNJ")


----------



## Tspec (Jun 8, 2008)

Same here, turned a few laps on the oval last week on old tires and the car hooked up nice.
Now, how to keep the muddy shoe guy off the track?:roll:


----------



## Mr.fastman (Dec 17, 2003)

TamiyaTimNJ said:


> Hey everybody,
> I'm looking for an asphalt track to run my mod TC5 on in the NJ/NY/CT/PA area. My local track here in N. NJ is closed for the time being, and I only just bought the car and got to practice with it a little bit and this offroad racer is now completely HOOKED on on-road racing. :woohoo:
> 
> So if any of you race organizers or racers know of a place I can race this thing on asphalt within 100-150 miles of the northern NJ area, I'd be much obliged. Thanks.
> ...


 
Mushroom bowl Asphalt onroad every sat. and Oval also.


mushroombowl.com


----------

